# Engagement Photos



## ctmag68 (Jan 20, 2010)

My fiance and I just got our Engagement photos taken. Kinda dorky but here are some that we took with our bows!





























Chris


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Those are great photos--nothin' dorky about them...
You're a really cute couple, by the way!
Oh, and congrats!


----------



## ctmag68 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok you are right, not dorky......AWESOME!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Perfect. Congrats


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Well now that's plain dorky.....Just kidding those are really cool pictures...Congrats on the engagement think you should def take some in your wedding dress with your bow too. It's the things you enjoy together that will make a happy marriage!!!!!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome, we took some with our bows too! If I had them on the computer I'd post, but I just have them in a book.


----------



## Archerygirl05 (Mar 19, 2011)

Congrats!! Your pics are super cute  Just curious, what bow does the girl have?


----------



## ctmag68 (Jan 20, 2010)

Strother Allure!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

My daughter got engaged on opening day in the tree stand...all on video. He climbed up into the stand first to start the video camera, then climbed back down...he told her that he wanted to get video of her getting into the stand. As she was climbing up he hooked the ring box onto her bow and she pulled it up...when she turned around he was on his knee.


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

These are so cute! Love the pic with the ring! Congratulations!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Nice looking couple. I wish you the very best.



PLEASE keep the lines of communication WIDE OPEN!!
The minute you stop talking spells doom.


----------



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

I love these. How did he propose? I love the arrow and the ring. I actually just posted pictures of our family in camo. They are our once a year family photos.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

have to agree - nothing dorky about these pics  very nice!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Love the pics. Congrats !


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are nice pics.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

really nice looking photos...and congrats to you guys!...if my fiance was into archery i would do something similar, but she isnt...yet...


----------



## ktaho (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

great pics really like the ring on the arrow awsome pic. the others where really good to.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

She's got great taste in bows :wink:


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

very nice!! are you having a camo wedding? when I make my husband marry me again  I want a snow camo dress!
Congratulations


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

LOVE those pics!!!


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh my gosh I absolutely love these!! It's funny cause I have just been looking for archery type engagement photos on the internet! I just recently had a photo session done with my bow, you can't go wrong with having a bow to add that special touch


----------

